# Linux CCTV/Video Surveillance software?



## MannDude (Dec 7, 2014)

To those of you running a multi channel home surveillance setup, what are you using to connect with your DVR over the network? Most systems seem to come with clunky Windows specific software. Looking into this, I see ZoneMinder but I am unsure if there are better alternatives.

What is everyone here using?


----------



## bellicus (Dec 8, 2014)

I use Xeoma, Not the best but i found it most stable then some other Linux based ones. Granted it cost's a bit of money and a few hours setting up but i found the reward worth it.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 8, 2014)

Zoneminder - it works really well!


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 8, 2014)

Sadly I never could find anything good a few years ago, so we have a single Windows box in our office to run our cameras.  We use a software called BlueIris and it's *awesome* for PoE IP cams!


----------



## JahAGR (Dec 8, 2014)

I set up a Zoneminder install with the intention of mounting some network storage. Then I read somewhere that if something happens and the storage becomes unavailable, it will delete everything from its database since it's unable to find the files. That left a bad taste in my mouth so I didn't use it for recording purposes, but it did work well as a remote access thing. This shouldn't be a problem if you have local storage but just something to keep in mind.

One of my last Windows VMs is dedicated to running iSpy Connect for DVR purposes. It has its quirks but it is free (besides the cloud functionality) and is stable on server 2008. Also seconded on Blue Iris being good. I haven't used it myself but it gets rave reviews from those who have used it.


----------

